# LT25 Suzuki 30hp prop options



## Feltonard (Nov 6, 2019)

I just recently repowered my LT with a 2019 30hp zuke. Comes with a stock prop which is 10.25 x 12p 3 blade. I know guys that run mid thirties with this set up and am curious if there is any input on size and dimensions of the props they are running, the motor has power trim and tilt and I also have a jack plate


----------

